# Floating cave?



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Earlier today I got the weirdest idea. Make a floating cave/nest/hideaway. I got an image of a sphere woven together from stiff reeds or long, thin branches, with some sort of plant woven among it to give it a more natural look. Something like hornwort or anachris. It would have multiple openings, so no one gets cornered in there if some other fish decides to be a trouble maker. Depending on the material used, it would either be anchored from below or tied to something above, to keep it at a certain level.

I was wondering what I could use to make this? I need something that won't rot, like most branches, and something that won't rust, or give off chemicals in the water. Ideas? Comments? Suggestions?

This is probably going to end up being frustrating, but I want to try it out. Now I'm just spoiling the fish.

Here's a concept picture.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

A coconut. Would have to be sawn and glued. Would look somewhat natural, too. I don't know if it would float, though.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Of course! *slaps forehead* Why didn't I think of that? It's late. I shouldn't even be up, I need to get up earlier tomorrow.

I will FORCE it to float. I was thinking that if it was a floating material, I could tie it to some fishing line attached to an anchor. And if it was heavy enough to sink, I'd do the opposite, so it would hang from the hood area by the string. Although depending on where I put it and how much it shows up, the fishing line could look tacky...


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I had an idea for your floating cave!!!
What If you got high dense styrofoam and because its so floatable, you might be able to get away with siliconing it with gravel, probably not much but still possible. Not as natural a look but i'm not sure.As for anchors, you could definitely use suction cups for them. I'll certainly have a look around at the hardware store tommorrow for anything like this besides coconuts, as they seem to sink fairly easy... (remember the coconut caves???)

Anyways, hope you find something to share with us, as this is quite an interesting concept...


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

ok so i think i got the right idea about this. had to sleep on it lol. You could get the coconut and cut it in half right... get the styrofoam and make a cave like shape out of it right???... then you just silicone on the coconut shell, and, PRESTO! your floating cave!

I'll go to the hardware shop today and look for the right products, and see if this is do-able...


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Using the coconut to make a cave and to get it to float, add one or more of those small styro balls, whatever is needed to keep it floating. There are also different shapes and sizes that could be used to get exactly what you need to float the coconut shell.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i was thinking that maybe you could get a syrafoam ball and cut out the insides of it so it is emty. Then you could roll it in coconut grass (You know the stuff on the outside of the coconut) to make it look like a coconut...


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. This is what I modeled the idea after, and you can see why the project would be such a pain.










And I worded the original idea wrong, I think the word 'suspended' more describes what I pictured. I wanted it to be stationary, like around mid-level of the tank. If the material were too heavy, I would "hang it" from the hood of the tank, like hanging a lamp from the ceiling. If it were a very buoyant material, then I'd have it anchored so it wouldn't be bobbing around the surface of the water.


----------



## Skibur (Mar 8, 2008)

dats nice for me im jsut doin a simple coconut cave but it WONT sink!!!


----------



## volzb1 (May 5, 2008)

I actually have a question about this...Would the Styrofoam be bad for your fish?? like what if they decided to tear it apart would they do that?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Styrofoam also contains formaldehyde....not very friendly stuff.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

I don't have a suspended cave per se in my tank, but I did make a small fry refuge out of blue foam insulation (not styrofoam) and plastic screen (the kind to fix a hole in a screen). It's not the most attractive thing, put the small fish like to hide in there and are nearer to the light (and warmth). Over time, some of my Java Moss has attached itself to my structure, along with a little algae. I even have a couple small pieces of Hornwort growing in there.

Maybe you could use similar materials and attach some plants to it to hide the plastic screen? My structure is loosely attached to the side of the tank with a twist tie. It floats (mostly in one place) and seems to make the fish very happy.

I can try to post some pictures if people are interested. Also, that plastic canvas some of us used to make crafts as kids works well in tanks too.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

I guess no one liked my comments? So is the floating cave a dead issue? I thought it was a pretty cool idea. I just don't have access to coconuts or care to use them. Hmmm...... :?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't really picture it to be honest. Could you post up a picture of yours, I'd be interested to see it


----------



## john birm (Jul 4, 2008)

*excellent idea*

I like the idea altogether, and wrapping some of the vine material around the screen mesh then with "plants attached" is my personal favorite version of this wonderful concept!


----------

